# Ventless Fryer



## Pais (Nov 28, 2011)

New restaurant with proposed ventless fryer from Perfect Fry Company.  Would this require a type I hood per 2009 IMC?  www.perfectfry.com.


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 28, 2011)

How many are planned for installation?

Where in the Installation Instructions does it state that no approved type hood

is required?

What is the "new" restaraunt going to do concerning F.O.G. ( fats, oils & grease )

wastes?

.


----------



## rshuey (Nov 28, 2011)

From the site....

Our equipment is intended for installation in accordance with Section 904.11 of the IFC, Sections 501.2 and 507.1 of the IMC, and Section 516.0 of the UMC. They are also intended for installation in accordance with NFPA 96 .


----------



## cda (Nov 28, 2011)

No hood unless imc has changed

Have not seen one in a long time


----------



## mark handler (Nov 28, 2011)

Recirculating systems shall be listed with a testing laboratory.

The website does have the testing laboratory report.


----------



## steveray (Nov 28, 2011)

Website does not have enough info for me......still might need at least a TypeII......or TypeI


----------



## hlfireinspector (Nov 28, 2011)

See a lot of listings when you go to a product. None of which are UL or FM. Did see the CE. Do not know which CE. Product comes from Canada hence the CE listing.


----------



## fireguy (Nov 28, 2011)

I think what you have is a UL 710 appliance, which is a stand alone unit.  They are 220V, with a 2.5 # Ansul FX filled w/Ansulex chemical.  They have 1 or 2 links, nozzels, nozzles caps and a remote pull station.  They are to be serviced twice a year.

There is no hood, duct, or separate fan required.  You should be able to go the web-site for more information.

Auto Fry is one of several mfg of these units.  All of them need an initial service as they are shipped w/o being armed.  Some, specifically Giles, may  or may not have the cartridge, agent tank and agent.  The most common suppression system is Ansul, but I have also seen Amerex and Pyro Chem brands.


----------



## klarenbeek (Nov 29, 2011)

You need the actual listing of the product. I couldn't tell from the website either. It would need to be listed to UL710B in order to be installed without a hood.  If it is, you then need to add 100 sq. ft. to the general space ventilation per appliance installed without a hood.  See 2009 IMC section 507.1 item 2. Under the 2009 IMC the 710B listing is required for no hood. I wouldn't accept anything but that.

Looks like this is a distributor carrying lines from several manufacturers.  Make sure they get you the infor for the right unit, not one from a different line that does meet 710B.


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 29, 2011)

Lot's of good info discussed here.   It appears as though " Pais " may need to

temporarily suspend their plans to install one / some of these frying units

until some more credible documentation is obtained.

.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Nov 29, 2011)

I've seen one of these in the previous jurisdiction I worked at. We didn't have any problem with it. It had all the suppression, grease filters, and other features of a type I hood, without the exhaust. I don't recall the brand, but it sounds like it is similar to what fireguy is describing. It was about 20" wide and was nicely self contained.


----------



## fireguy (Nov 29, 2011)

Those self-contained units I have seen have interlocks that prevent the unit from operating if the filters are removed, doors are left open or other attempts have been made to by-pass safety devices. The newer AutoFry even has a safety switch to prevent the machine from operating if the back is removed.

One problem I have seen on different machines is that grease finds its way to other places, such as the sides of the machine and from there to the floor.  Unfortunatly, those places are not readily available to untrained persons.


----------

